
I want to see a libertarian Star Trek - telotortium
https://medium.com/@octskyward/i-want-to-see-a-libertarian-star-trek-c22befd243af
======
ohiovr
In the year 2019 every possible video idea has been done at least once

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jgRlzFIgm1E](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=jgRlzFIgm1E)

------
ddingus
You mean a Series focused on Phrengi?

------
Cypher
I want to see a sjw ship

------
mhd
Of course, we're talking American bitcoinbro libertarianism, not Kropotkin,
right?

